# Bored



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

My friends and I are bored of sitting at Dunwoody park every day and doing nothing. We explored the woods and been to all the various restaurants and attractions years ago and theres simply nothing to do in this town. Does anyone know any cool spots or places my friends and I could go to? Maybe like a patch of woods, a secret lake or an abandoned building of some sort? Maybe then we'd get off of our asses and make the most of our teenage years.

-mtlf


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Join the Navy and get a life.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

sealark said:


> Join the Navy and get a life.


great, thanks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Could get a job.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeyWelch said:


> Could get a job.


I have a job.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Must not hunt or fish, lol. I spent all my time in woods or on the water when I was single!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

how old are you?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Anchors aweigh.... (After boot camp) lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking for private property to go do stupid crap? I get it. At least you are not trying to do it in a neighborhood and you are not jacking crap out of people's cars like some teenagers. But get involved with something in the community and stay busy that way. Plenty of things out there that need help and volunteers. And volunteer hours make you look better for after your teenage years. Go hang out at the docks and ask for a job! If you have time to "hang out" you are not busy enough. 

When I was a teenager, I didn't have time to wipe my own rear end between work, sports, volunteer work, school work and more! I somehow had time to date a girl that eventually became my wife!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think these are some kids bored of the virus shit and want to get out. go to bienville square.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Volunteer for meals on wheels, it'll humble you pretty fast on how you got it made.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and don't forget: if you let you're meat loaf...you're missing out.
jack


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

Show up at my place everyday at 8am,we go out and visit several properties with trees and grass,we operate cool equipment that make lines in the grass Etc and even climb trees and cut them down and load them up to be hauled off now that the storm came to town.We see lots of animals and bugs and snakes if your looking for that kind of entertainment.Heck bring your friends and if your good ill even pay you.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

go fishing! And If you don’t like fishing wtf you on this Board


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another option is pm mathgeek! He can teach you some ******* life skills!😎


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Blackwater is almost 200,000 acres of woods to explore


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

You the dang kids that been peeing on my lawn? When I was your age my mom would give me a pair of hand operated grass clippers and make me edge all the way around the house and fence and all the trees. No weedeater back then. After that we did the old ladies house next door. We got to quit when the blisters on our hands would bleed.

You kids can't find anything to do waaaa waaaa waaa crybabies.

I know this thread is a joke because kids don't hang out in parks they just sit in their beds and play with the damn phone. Stay off my lawn!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Any kid with a rake can make a lot of money right now.
Advertise on FB that you are available for yard cleanup and you will be inundated with responses.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Join the Air Force the food is better and you don't spend all you time polishing stuff.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I love the old rose colored nostalgic self reflectance of most of these posters. 

When I was your age, I was an assistant to the needy. I donated all of my hard earned money when I was 11 to battered woman after enlisting in the war at age 7. Got two medals and was recognized by the president as a war hero. We ate lead fishing weights to train our bodies to be tough. I got 6 kids that are now doctors and they spend their time volunteering.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Walton County said:


> We ate lead fishing weights to train our bodies to be tough.


Pretty hard to be any tougher than that. I can only say I ate lard and a few spoonfuls of castor oil.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

> old rose colored nostalgic self reflectance


Child: Dad I am bored!
Dad: Grab that shovel son and dig this trench out there 50 yards.
Child: ok I am really not bored.
Dad: tuff shit, grab the shovel.
Child: Ok Dad I dug the trench.
Dad: Good job son, now fill it back in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have any pics of your mom?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Walton County said:


> I love the old rose colored nostalgic self reflectance of most of these posters.
> 
> When I was your age, I was an assistant to the needy. I donated all of my hard earned money when I was 11 to battered woman after enlisting in the war at age 7. Got two medals and was recognized by the president as a war hero. We ate lead fishing weights to train our bodies to be tough. I got 6 kids that are now doctors and they spend their time volunteering.


are you sure you're not kin to hilary clinton? lol
jack


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I’ve got a 1/2 mile of fence row that needs clearing. That will take care of the boredom, fresh air, sunshine and might even feed you lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

jack2 said:


> are you sure you're not kin to hilary clinton? lol
> jack


I ma simply aware of the dumb ass that I was when I was a teenager.

You dust farting old geezers probably cant recall the stupid $h1t you did, but I would bet dollars to donuts yall aint the saints you think you were.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Teal season is in dove season is in. Plenty of fish out there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Walton County said:


> I ma simply aware of the dumb ass that I was when I was a teenager.
> 
> You dust farting old geezers probably cant recall the stupid $h1t you did, but I would bet dollars to donuts yall aint the saints you think you were.



Oh we did plenty of stupid stuff, I am surprised I survived half of it. The back of my neck looks like elephant hide and I still do stupid stuff time and again. Hang in there young lad.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

brings to mind a song by rod stewart:

I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was younger
I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was stronger 

here's another famous quote by somebody i can't remember:
as your are, i once was
as i am, you will be
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> brings to mind a song by rod stewart:
> 
> I wish that I knew what I know now
> When I was younger
> ...


Hmmm, always had you figured for a Billy Joel type..


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Walton County said:


> I ma simply aware of the dumb ass that I was when I was a teenager.
> 
> You dust farting old geezers probably cant recall the stupid $h1t you did, but I would bet dollars to donuts yall aint the saints you think you were.


Surprised I survived a lot of my friends didn’t including my brother
RIP Richard Michael (Mike) Smith
6/3/56 - 6/28/75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i feel your pain, man.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


>


you are wrong, dude. that is joe biden's mother
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Walton County said:


> You dust farting old geezers probably cant recall the stupid $h1t you did, but I would bet dollars to donuts yall aint the saints you think you were.


I remember LOTS of stupid stuff I lived to tell all about.

When I was 12 I caught a 5 foot Timber Rattler at a week long boy scout summer camp on a hike and brought it back to show the scoutmasters. They went as far as calling my parents before they decided I could go ahead and stay the last couple days. But come on the boy scout handbook explained it well, use a forked stick near the head...

I'm pretty sure I got stitches each and every year between the ages of 5 and 14 and still have scars in places where I SHOULD have told mom I cut myself but didn't (hatchet to the shin, 4" cut).


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Never had stitches although I’ve got some scars that show I needed them. Stitches cost money that mom didn’t have and butterfly bandages were cheaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

My wife and I were at Dunwoody Park last Sunday afternoon with our granddaughters, and there was a group of young boys throwing the football and having a good time. There was also a group of young girls sitting on the picnic tables watching, and a couple of them were out there with the boys throwing the ball around as well. As I pushed a three year old on the swings and watched the football players I was pretty damn jealous and was reminded of my young days playing ball on the playground at O.J. Semmes with the neighborhood gang. I hope you were one of those kids, I'd give my left nad to be there again. If being bored is the worst thing that happened to you lately, get over it, or come over to my house and rake sh!t or go to work at 7:00 or pay some of these damn bills. It's coming.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

haulingrass said:


> Show up at my place everyday at 8am,we go out and visit several properties with trees and grass,we operate cool equipment that make lines in the grass Etc and even climb trees and cut them down and load them up to be hauled off now that the storm came to town.We see lots of animals and bugs and snakes if your looking for that kind of entertainment.Heck bring your friends and if your good ill even pay you.


r u being serious


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

ST1300rider said:


> You the dang kids that been peeing on my lawn? When I was your age my mom would give me a pair of hand operated grass clippers and make me edge all the way around the house and fence and all the trees. No weedeater back then. After that we did the old ladies house next door. We got to quit when the blisters on our hands would bleed.
> 
> You kids can't find anything to do waaaa waaaa waaa crybabies.
> 
> I know this thread is a joke because kids don't hang out in parks they just sit in their beds and play with the damn phone. Stay off my lawn!


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

gameaholic said:


> how old are you?


Depends on who's asking.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

halo1 said:


> go fishing! And If you don’t like fishing wtf you on this Board


My friends and I used to fish a lot, but our parents don't let us drive out to Perdido or Pensacola Beach by ourselves to fish so we're limited to Bayou Texar and the fishing there isn't great.


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

First Cast said:


> My wife and I were at Dunwoody Park last Sunday afternoon with our granddaughters, and there was a group of young boys throwing the football and having a good time. There was also a group of young girls sitting on the picnic tables watching, and a couple of them were out there with the boys throwing the ball around as well. As I pushed a three year old on the swings and watched the football players I was pretty damn jealous and was reminded of my young days playing ball on the playground at O.J. Semmes with the neighborhood gang. I hope you were one of those kids, I'd give my left nad to be there again. If being bored is the worst thing that happened to you lately, get over it, or come over to my house and rake sh!t or go to work at 7:00 or pay some of these damn bills. It's coming.


I think I know the kids you're talking about.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

meatloaf said:


> r u being serious


yup


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

meatloaf said:


> Are you being serious


There. Fixed it for you so that people like me who appreciate actual words will be willing to read it instead of rolling their eyes and moving on.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> There. Fixed it for you so that people like me who appreciate actual words will be willing to read it instead of rolling their eyes and moving on.


You both forgot the question mark. (Rolls eyes and moves on)


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> There. Fixed it for you so that people like me who appreciate actual words will be willing to read it instead of rolling their eyes and moving on.


I am very familiar with the English language and actually have an excellent grasp on how to use proper grammar. I also have a very wide vocabulary due to my impeccable education. In case you didn't already know, It's common for people using the internet (especially while typing on a keyboard), to shorten words and/or phrases to quickly respond to another's message. Seeing that you've been using this forum since 2012 and have probably been using the internet for even longer, I highly doubt that you haven't already realized this. That being said, I've concluded that your response to my message in which I replied "r u being serious", is nothing more than you attempting to be obnoxious and prove to random users on a fishing forum that you are a top tier English speaker.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> I love the old rose colored nostalgic self reflectance of most of these posters.
> 
> When I was your age, I was an assistant to the needy. I donated all of my hard earned money when I was 11 to battered woman after enlisting in the war at age 7. Got two medals and was recognized by the president as a war hero. We ate lead fishing weights to train our bodies to be tough. I got 6 kids that are now doctors and they spend their time volunteering.


Don't forget you had to walk to school every day, uphill coming and going....in the snow.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

meatloaf said:


> I am very familiar with the English language and actually have an excellent grasp on how to use proper grammar. I also have a very wide vocabulary due to my impeccable education. In case you didn't already know, It's common for people using the internet (especially while typing on a keyboard), to shorten words and/or phrases to quickly respond to another's message. Seeing that you've been using this forum since 2012 and have probably been using the internet for even longer, I highly doubt that you haven't already realized this. That being said, I've concluded that your response to my message in which I replied "r u being serious", is nothing more than you attempting to be obnoxious and prove to random users on a fishing forum that you are a top tier English speaker.


lght. very well written, meatloaf. the only suggestion i would make about your script is use top-tier rather than top tier. and ofc just to mention active and passive voice which you already know.
I, too, love grammatically correct text. i use texting acronyms in my phone conversations with those who understand the condensed versions. lmao. 
jack


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

jack2 said:


> lght. very well written, meatloaf. the only suggestion i would make about your script is use top-tier rather than top tier. and ofc just to mention active and passive voice which you already know.
> I, too, love grammatically correct text. i use texting acronyms in my phone conversations with those who understand the condensed versions. lmao.
> jack


Damn, I thought I got everything.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

meatloaf said:


> Damn, I thought I got everything.


Did I see you darn kids walking In Dunwoody yesterday eating the Tom Thumb roller dogs wearing all those vine shirts?


----------



## meatloaf (Jul 8, 2020)

ST1300rider said:


> Did I see you darn kids walking In Dunwoody yesterday eating the Tom Thumb roller dogs wearing all those vine shirts?


No.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

meatloaf said:


> Damn, I thought I got everything.


You were aiming for formality and to impress, should have went with “whilst.”


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

you may be a fat old guy pecking on a keyboard (wait that's me). Can you drive? Do you have transportation? Do you want to work for a wage or just mess around and do "fun stuff"? If you want to work find a fat old guy like me that needs work done. Next weekend I'll be servicing the lower units on 2 Zuke outboards that took sand during Sally. I can handle it but another pair of hands would be helpful. And you could learn how to service lower units. Marine techs earn big bucks! Or you could earn 20 bucks an hour just picking up trash from homes that were ravaged by Sally. $200 for a 10 hour day, cash money!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

meatloaf said:


> I am very familiar with the English language and actually have an excellent grasp on how to use proper grammar. I also have a very wide vocabulary due to my impeccable education. In case you didn't already know, It's common for people using the internet (especially while typing on a keyboard), to shorten words and/or phrases to quickly respond to another's message. Seeing that you've been using this forum since 2012 and have probably been using the internet for even longer, I highly doubt that you haven't already realized this. That being said, I've concluded that your response to my message in which I replied "r u being serious", is nothing more than you attempting to be obnoxious and prove to random users on a fishing forum that you are a top tier English speaker.


Yes, I have been using the internet since before it was called the internet. Very familiar with how it's evolved and how its users have devolved over the decades. Obnoxious? Yeah ok I'll give you that, probably right about that one, my apology. Intentionally so? No. Just my way of pointing out that if someone is offering you work, there are those who don't appreciate the 'internet kidz' vernacular and for whom it is a turn-off. No, I don't care what people think of my English. Carry on, good luck with your boredom.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I am guessing that you are looking more for something entertaining. Have you and friends taken canoes down the Coldwater? This time of year I like to rent a canoe at Adventures Unlimited, put beverages and snacks in a cooler and float down the river. I think that there is still a bike trail along the railroad in Milton.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

At age 17 I enlisted in the Marine Corps. Parris Island Boot Camp is what I needed! You can see in the picture my promotion to SGT. in 1957 after two years active duty. It hangs above my three college degrees. I am still a Marine after 64 years.


----------

